# Missing brown brindle dog, Millie



## durga (Dec 9, 2010)

Went missing in Anniesland this week... Desperately missed. Anybody seen anyone with a dog like her, especially if they seem to have just aquired that dog this week?
Or seen a dog like her running loose? 

Brown brindle - cross-breed.

Please call or text Kirsteen 07930644811 if you have any info...


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

durga said:


> Went missing in Anniesland this week... Desperately missed. Anybody seen anyone with a dog like her, especially if they seem to have just aquired that dog this week?
> Or seen a dog like her running loose?
> 
> Brown brindle - cross-breed.
> ...


where about's in anniesland?


----------



## durga (Dec 9, 2010)

Am not sure where - she bolted over a fence while at a friend of the owner, its a friends dog who has gone missing... been gone a few days now with no news. 
Police and shelters already alerted but they have heard nothing. I would say with the ground a dog can cover if people keep an eye out across the whole anniesland area it would be helpful. If you think you have any news contact the number I left for Kirsteen.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

durga said:


> Am not sure where - she bolted over a fence while at a friend of the owner, its a friends dog who has gone missing... been gone a few days now with no news.
> Police and shelters already alerted but they have heard nothing. I would say with the ground a dog can cover if people keep an eye out across the whole anniesland area it would be helpful. If you think you have any news contact the number I left for Kirsteen.


OK I have family that stay in that area and are willing to keep an eye out for the dog and let me know if they see her or hear about a dog fitting the description


----------



## durga (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks, the owner is putting up flyers over there too and there's still been no news. It's appreciated if anyone can keep a look out for her and basically pass the word on too.
Cheers


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

durga said:


> thanks, the owner is putting up flyers over there too and there's still been no news. It's appreciated if anyone can keep a look out for her and basically pass the word on too.
> Cheers


It's not a problem I have family in 3 diff parts of that area and they all have loads of friends so said they will pass on the word and phone me if they hear anything at all


----------



## durga (Dec 9, 2010)

If its any help I am told she went missing near Howth Terrace in Anniesland...
So anyone around that area please keep your eyes peeled. Tho like I said, she could be a long way away from the original area by now if she's still out there. Am hoping some nice family has took her in and is in the process of contacting the police or shelters :-/

As said before any news welcome, we still havent heard anything.


----------



## durga (Dec 9, 2010)

Latest News:

This guy replied to me from a post i'd put up on gumtree...
_"Hi, dont want to get your hopes up but i seen a dog like this yesterday about 11.30am running arcoss fulton street from the swingpark towards tambowie street.

It looked very similar and was also wearing a red collar, i did look for an owner as i was passing but there seemed no one else about which maked thought it was loose."_

So if anyone sees her again in this area could you call RSPCA, or Kirsteen on the number I listed - or if you're confident enough with dogs try to coax her over... she's friendly. We'd all love to see her back again...
Owner is going to check the area.


----------

